# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  New Girl in the Pasture

## COWBOYSURVIVAL

The ole' lady's Uncle decided to give her a horse. She is a Mare and just dropped her first colt at maybe 11 yrs. young. She is a sweetheart. Kinda acts like my ole' lady! Welcome "Slippery Hollow's Carolina Sky"!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Holy smacked mackerels! You can't go 'round talkin' about women like they are a horse. You're apt to wake up with a saddle blanket and saddle thrown across your back and her walkin' toward you with a ridin' crop. Why.......wait a minute. Never mind. 

Nice horse.

----------


## 1stimestar

As long as he's not saddle sore, I think he's good hahaha.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Holy smacked mackerels! You can't go 'round talkin' about women like they are a horse. You're apt to wake up with a saddle blanket and saddle thrown across your back and her walkin' toward you with a ridin' crop. Why.......wait a minute. Never mind. 
> 
> Nice horse.


At Cowboy's Slippery Hollow I call it whatever i want. I Love my girls and they love me....politics don't work here. Take a long look at Kelly he is the same way.

----------


## Rick

Saddle sore could be good. Carry on, CS. Nice horse.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Guess who gets to get on the ole' girl first? That'd be cowboy and I wouldn't have it any other way. Again I love my girls and i take care of them.

----------


## cowgirlup

Congrats on the addition to the family!!  :Smile:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks for looking, for those that don't know my horses already the new girl is wearing the bridle.

----------


## 1stimestar

They're both very pretty.  Enjoy!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

She needs some TLC after caring for her foal for almost 10 months. Looks like she is going to get it and then some. Had her out for a couple of hours today and she isn't spooky, stands for the farrier(me). I believe she is going to be a great addition to the family.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## cowboy's daughter

Did y'all see my shirt in the last pic.?It says(I do my own stunts.)

----------


## BENESSE

> Did y'all see my shirt in the last pic.?It says(I do my own stunts.)


I saw that and I LOVED it!
Wish I was wearing it when I broke my shoulder a few years ago.

----------


## Cajunlady87

> She needs some TLC after caring for her foal for almost 10 months. Looks like she is going to get it and then some. Had her out for a couple of hours today and she isn't spooky, stands for the farrier(me). I believe she is going to be a great addition to the family.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Great family pic and that includes the newest addition.   :Smile:

----------


## equus

Beautiful horse.  I love mine and I have 4 fixing to be 5 horses in a couple of days.  I am picking up an 18 year old TWH mare.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is for my oldest son to ride Robbie.

----------

